# Ich liebe dich



## esperanto123

¿Alguien me podía traducir la siguiente frase?:
Ich liebe dich!. Du bist das beste dass bei mir passiert ist.
*Agradecido de antemano*


----------



## dexterciyo

_¡Te quiero! Eres lo mejor que me ha pasado._


----------



## esperanto123

Gracias...es que yo de alemán no tengo ni idea. Muchas gracias. Lo vi escrito en un anuncio y quise saber su significado.


----------



## belendel

Hallo, ich habe über das Thema "Die Grosse Liebe" in meine Prüfung in der Sprachschule sprechen. (ist richtig, bitte?)

Hola, alguien me puede decir si la frase es correcta en orden, genero y casos? Tengo que volver a preparame de nuevo para septiembre.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Spieluhr

Si hablas en tiempo pasado:
ich habe über das Thema "Die Grosse Liebe" in meine*r* Prüfung in der Sprachschule *gesprochen*.

Si te refieres a obligación:
ich *muss* über das Thema "Die Grosse Liebe" in meine*r* Prüfung in der Sprachschule sprechen.


----------



## belendel

Muchas gracias, hablaba en pasado, me referia al examen que hice el dia 8 de junio.

Vielen Dank, ich sprach (die oder in?) Vergangenheit. Ich bezog mich die Prüfung auf, die (relativo?) ich machte am Tag 8 Juni. < Un tema por hilo, por favor. >

Un saludo.


----------



## Shadow Player

Corrección:


Vielen dank, ich sprach in Vergangenheitsform. Ich bezog mich auf die Prüfung, die ich am  8. Juni abgelegt habe.

< Un tema por hilo, por favor. >


----------

